# Benefit For BTCEB+ROMP,Ride The Divide ,San Jose April 6+April 13th in Oakland



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

A Benefit for ROMP,BTCEB

http://www.romp.org

www.btceb.org

http://www.ridethedividemovie.com/

Tickets Available online now:

http://www.imathlete.com/Events/RideTheDividemovie


Tickets are $15 at the door, and $10 in advance .

Award-winning feature film about the world's toughest mountain bike race, which traverses over 2700 miles along the Continental Divide in the Rocky Mountains. The film weaves the story of three characters' experiences with immense mountain beauty and small-town culture as they attempt to pedal from Banff, Canada to a small, dusty crossing on the Mexican border.

Wednesday, April 6, 2011, Benefit for ROMP
7:00 PM
Retro Dome
1694 Saratoga Avenue San Jose, CA


And on April 13th- A Benefit for BCTEB

www.btceb.org

Grand Lake Theater - April 13, 7:00 pm, located at 3200 Grand Ave. in Oakland


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

*Captivating show...*

...with a riveting backstory, or three. Got a ticket to see it again...and I don't do re-runs!


----------

